# question about tranny and tranny support



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a 93 2dr sentra. i bought it about 2 years ago but i've always had a questions about the tranny. Here's the situation. My tranny is a 4-speed manual, the tranny support in front has its 3 holes for the screws. The problem is only two of the holes match up with the tranny, the other one is left dangling, as if it were for a 5-speed tranny. My question is. Do i have a diiferent tranny than the original, or a different support than the original? 

Bare in mind that i'm a newbie...allamg


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

What model sentra do ya have? I don't think I've seen a 4 speed in a 93 before. The only one the FSM shows is a RS5F31A and thats a 5 speed.


----------



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

It's a model E sentra.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

According to the FSM they didn't make the E model in 93. What's the production date on the car? It should be in the door jam on the drivers side.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Is that true for models in Honduras too?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

James said:


> *Is that true for models in Honduras too? *


 Ya got me on that one. Didn't even look to see where he was from. Sorry and ya I bet they had them there.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well in Mexico the models are like still one behind the US market so I'm willing to bet that in Honduras it could be the 4 speed off the RN4F31A which is the 87-93 sentra here in the US I think.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me. The last time I was i Mexico I think there was new B-13's that were 4 speeds. That was last year.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wonder if they'll ever get b14's or just jump straight to b15's.... 

I like how like in Cuba you still get like these old ass cars driving around and they don't know any better!


----------



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

We do have B-14's here in Honduras as well as B-15's. As a matter of fact, the dealership still sells brand new B-13's (4dr only). Anyway, if the tranny is original, should it have the tranny the way it does, with just to screws attached to the mount?


----------

